# Facebook Live Disconnect/Reconnect



## tbays1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Early last week I installed the most recent version of OBS Studio (26.1.0). Ever since, I've had a problem with OBS connecting and disconnecting repeatedly —I haven't timed it, but it seems to disconnect as soon as it has reconnected, over and over again. This happens on Facebook Live—but not on YouTube. I'm running Mac OS Catalina 10.15.7 and my connection to Facebook is through Firefox 83.0.

I've seen earlier posts about this problem on the Windows support forum, but not here.....any help appreciated!


----------



## tbays1 (Dec 23, 2020)

After much digging around in my log for the error codes, I found this:

07:56:02.670: [rtmp stream: 'simple_stream'] Connection to rtmps://rtmp-api.facebook.com:443/rtmp/ successful
07:56:05.203: WriteN, RTMP send error 32 (4104 bytes)
07:56:05.203: WriteN, RTMP send error 32 (109 bytes)
07:56:05.203: WriteN, RTMP send error 9 (42 bytes)
07:56:05.203: [rtmp stream: 'simple_stream'] Disconnected from rtmps://rtmp-api.facebook.com:443/rtmp/
07:56:05.203: Output 'simple_stream': stopping


I then was able to trace back to this post:
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/cannot-stream-to-custom-server-mac.25401/
In my case, my audio bitrate was too high (though it had been fine 2 weeks before—go figure!), and I had enabled enhanced encoder settings. Reducing the audio bitrate to 128 and unclicking enhanced encoder settings did the trick!


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 23, 2020)

Glad you were able to figure that out on your own, and even better you shared the results for others


----------



## tbays1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Well, it would have been great had it really fixed the problem! I'm now getting the same thing again, so clearly I didn't fix it.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 6, 2021)

I use Facebook Scheduled Live event... and Facebook has changed something as the auto start hasn't worked for me for weeks (and no clear directions on if new process... ugh, hate FB   anyway). However, my issues are ONLY on getting the Live stream to start. Streaming from OBS to FB works just fine, without issue (though as I've noted elsewhere, with importance of what I'm streaming, I've held off on upgrading OBS and sticking with v25.0.8 until forum threads on 'challenges' with new version settle down [and I don't need any of the new features, so I'm not missing out on anything]


----------



## WonderCat (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi all,
I have recently had exactly the same issue. Apparently the problem was with the permanent streaming key. Restoring it from the Facebook Live page seems to have done the trick.

Have you tried restoring the streaming key? Can you confirm this solution?

Thank you


----------



## WonderCat (Jan 24, 2021)

Just realized that probably in my case it was a pending identity confirmation request the actual cause of the problem. Apparently, if Facebook wants you to confirm your identify (perhaps after someone reported your account) but you do not log out, Facebook allows you to keep on using some functionalities while blocking (not explicitly) the others.

Clearly, I am not 100% sure because I would have expected Facebook to give more accurate information or an automatic logout which would force me to confirm my identity at the new login, but I hope the information I am posting here may help someone else who is the same or similar situation.

Bye


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 25, 2021)

Using a Persistent stream key is poor security and not something I'd recommend... but depends on use case
So I log onto FB's /Live/Producer every stream (meaning new authentication), get a new key for the scheduled event, and use it. I leave Live/Producer open to monitor stream and comments


----------

